# Game 79: Phoenix Suns at Golden State Warriors



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Game 79: Phoenix Suns (52-26) at Golden State Warriors (31-47)*

*Friday, April 14th, 7:30 PM (PST - Arizona), ESPN*




















*Starting Lineup*





































Steve Nash Raja Bell Shawn Marion Boris Diaw Tim Thomas

*Reserves*

Leandro Barbosa 
James Jones
Eddie House 
Brian Grant 



















*Starting Lineup*





































Derek Fisher Jason Richardson Mike Dunleavy Troy Murphy Adonal Foyle

*Reserves*

Monta Ellis 
Ike Diogu 
Mickael Pietrus 
Andris Biedrins 
Will Bynum
Zarko Cabarkapa
Calbert Cheaney


*Warriors' Previous Game:* Golden State is coming off an impressive win over the Dallas Mavericks, which was surprisingly their only win in their last ten games. The Warriors, still missing PG Baron Davis, were lifted by 22 points and 9 rebounds by Ike Diogu in just 22 minutes and 17 points from Monta Ellis in 28 minutes, both playing off the bench. The Warriors were extremely aggressive on offense, which earned them 43 free throws attempts (made 35) to Dallas' 25.

*Suns' Previous Game:* The Phoenix Suns, ironically, are also coming off an impressive last-night win over the Dallas Mavericks. The defensive intensity carries over from their fiesty second-half comeback win over the Sacramento Kings on Wednesday, as the Suns jumped out to a 15 point lead at halftime. The rivalry that began between these two teams in last year's playoffs continued to build as both teams were putting everything they had on the line. Dallas regained the momentum in the fourth quarter as they cut the lead to six with a little over five minutes remaining in the game. The starters returned from what was supposed to be their time of late season rest and threw the daggers that were needed to stick bury the Mavs for the second straight time this season. The Suns also earned the win because they obtained the stops they needed in the last five minutes of the game. They were on fire from three the entire game, hitting an incredible 16-24 from long range. 

*Previous Meeting:* Suns are 3-0 against Golden State this season, and last beat them at home, 112-99, on January 12th.

*Chris's Game Notes:* Phoenix has regained their swagger with the last two wins. Is it fool's gold or are they truly mentally prepared for the playoffs? Expect most of the starters to play near 30-32 minutes per game, although the Suns struggled to mount any sort of offense against Dallas late in the game with a Barbosa-House-Jones-Diaw-Grant lineup on the floor. Phoenix needs just nine more three pointers to break the NBA record for three pointers made in a season. Though Golden State is mathmatically eliminated from the playoffs, they will seek to end the season on a positive note and deal the Suns a morale-breaking defeat. Jason Richardson, though his FG% has dropped these last two months with the loss of Davis, is still having a career year, with career highs in MPG, FG%, 3PT% and PPG. Promising rookie Mickael Pietrus remains at the end of the rotation and is shooting just 29% during the month of April. Derek Fisher and Ike Diogu always play very well against the Suns, and they will need a big lift from both of them to beat Phoenix. Raja Bell has been absolutely unconscious for the Suns, averaging 23 points per game on 70% FG shooting and 73% 3PT shooting. Even more important has been his fiery defense, getting into the heads of his opponents in every game lately. 

*Match-up of the Night*


*Raja Bell* versus *Jason Richardson*​
<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center><td>Player
<td>Points
<td>Rebounds
<td>Assists
<td>Steals
<td>Blocks
<tr align=center><td>








<td>*14.8*
<td>*3.3*
<td>*2.6*
<td>*.96*
<td>*.27*
<tr align=center><td>








<td>*23.4*
<td>*5.8*
<td>*3.1*
<td>*1.27*
<td>*.51*
</table>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Way to show me up ShuHan! You *****! =)

Nice thread. Lets hope the Suns can continue they recent enrichment of the 3pt shot.

I'll tape the game 'cause its good friday and I gotta go to Church.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Wow, this game is on national TV too and the one on Sunday! Man, 3 games in a row on national TV. 

Well, I hope our 2nd Unit can show up more tonight so Nash/Marion/Bell can rest more. This is back-to-back and we don't want them to play more than 30mins. This game really doesn't make any difference to us. Last night's game is far more important because Mavs is a possible WCF matchup.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Yaaaay... ShuHan is back from the great beyond!! ^_^ lol


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Heehee, back in full effect baby!

Nah, still got school for another month. Been busy looking for a career job and stuff, so activity will still be sporatic. But I had the time off today, and dammit I wanted to make one of my old game threads again. 

SunsFan57: Nah man, you've been great fillin' in for Dis when he's away. Thanks for helpin! :cheers:


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Nash, and Raja aren't playing. ANyone know why...

Our starting lineup is...

PG- Leandro Barbosa
SG- Boris Diaw
SF- Tim Thomas
PF- Shawn Marion
C- Brian Grant


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Suns are losing by 13 right now, with about 5 to go. We obviously won't win, but Boris Diaw is one reboudn away from his... 3rd? triple double this season. Hes putting up a strong case for MIP.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Jammin, they're both resting.

I think its a good idea that they rest except against the Lakers 'cause I'm going to that game.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Will Raja play any more games? I'm still a bit bewildered at how he missed this last one.

Also, Pietrus is not a rookie. He's a third year.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Both Nash and Bell are just resting. They both CAN play if they want to but Warrior isn't a playoff team and it's a back-to-back game. 

As for Lakers, the reporter said Bell won't play and Nash is questionable. 

The way I see it is all or nothing. If we want to beat Lakers again, then both Bell and Nash should play. If we've decided not to give Phil any chance to prepare for the first playoff game (or to simply give them a meaningless game), then both Bell and Nash should sit out. Don't just push Nash back and sit out Bell because Bell is our primary defender on Kobe. 

Nash hasn't looked the same for the past month now. He should get all the rest he needs. I don't mind losing to Lakers if it's just our 2nd unit. Remember Spurs did it to us last year? It certainly did them good and we got all pissed. I like that strategy!

We are already locked at #2.


----------

